# Rally sentra



## poddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Any body out there rallying a B13 need advice on where to get and what is available for these cars....

Thanks


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Anything in particular? Stage rally? Rally-X? Production, Gr. 2 or Gr. 5?


----------



## poddy (Oct 25, 2004)

FCS said:


> Anything in particular? Stage rally? Rally-X? Production, Gr. 2 or Gr. 5?



It is for stage rallying more gravel than tarmac but will be used for both. Initially production but will move up to modified class.
Looking primarily for suspension and brake ideas before stepping up in the horsepower department.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

In production, the biggest changes you can make requiring model specific parts are to the suspension. 

Bilstein, Tein & Hotbits offer rally suspensions. You may want to contact them for Sentra applications.

As for brakes, check the rules before you start. Aftermarket brakes may bump you up to Gr. 2

Assuming you're in the US, SCCA will not be sanctioning stage rally after the current season ends, so anything on paper now may be changed or tweaked under Rally America. Before you start your build though, it wouldn't hurt to download NASA and SCCA rules and go through to see what you can and can't do.

Is this a 1.6 litre car? Where are you located? Do you know exactly what class you'll be running?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Sunflower,

I was just starting to get interested in this thread. What happened to Poddy?


----------

